# Help with ID - no pics yet though :(



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Can anyone throw any ideas please - I will do my utmost to get pics asap but camera is dud right now 

First fish : -

Originally beleived to be an electric blue cichlid but after reading Scientific names I beleive it may be doubtful it is a Sciaenochromis. Fish is approx 3-4" in length, bears rather spiky dorsal fin which goes the full length of the spine. Dorsal fin is topped with a very bright white line covering approc the top 1/4 of fin. Colouration of body and head is a rather deep metalliccy electric blue.

Second fish :-

This one ris a bit more odd for me as I haven't come across a pic that looks like it.

Very similar in shape and body type to fish one. Dorsal fin is also spiky, slight blueish tinge to it with small orangey translucent markings. Tail and anal fin are also bit slightly blueish tinge ( although all fins are translucent ).

The head is a faint blueish colour, body has a slight orange/yellow tinge to it.

The fish has a solid black stripe that runs right along the lateral line. Above this is a broken black stripe and then a final broken stripe that runs along the spine/base of dorsal.

Size approx 3-4 inch.

Apologies for the long winded description - I know it is so difficult without pics but I will do my utmost to get some decent pics later this afternoon/evening.

Thanks xxx


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Those discriptions describe lots of male peacocks that are not fully mature if the so called electric blue has 14 vertical stripes from head to tail then it is most likely an electric blue if not I would have to see pics and that second fish I will definately need to see a pic so keep us posted


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Jordan - will do my best to get pics - have a couple but they are dodgy as can be lol

Let me find camera lead and put batteries in my big camera 

( just looked and male has about 10 stripes although he is very dark blue so they are difficult to count )

Shall have a look at peacocks to see can I spot them on the list 

EDIT - The male, I think now is deffo a peacock  Will see can I find the exact one on the list


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

What color is his anal fin and is he showing egg spots


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Anal fin is blue I think - he is hiding away right now tho dohh

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/compatibility.php

The Aulonocara on the right hand pic is what I have I think although my one is rather dark at present I guess due to new surroundings?


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Try a few naff pics - water looks manky for some reason but it isn't


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

The first fish seems to be a Protomelas taeniolatus or Red empress, and the second fish looks to be a labidochromis caeruleus or yellow lab. They are both Malawi cichlids but the Empress is a hap, and the lab is mbuna. They are both in the profiles section of this forum. Those Red empress get pretty big most people on here would recommend at least a 5ft tank to house one. Good luck!


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks ws  Assuming that it is a Red, what sort of age would it be to still take on the juvi colouration please? Or is that the female colour?

Thanks xx


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not quite sure . I've never kept them before. One of the defining characteristics is the line down the center of the body. Any pure breed of peacock won't display those markings to the extent of your fish or at all. Many haps take a long time to color up though. I'd say not to expect good color until the fish is at least around 4-5in., but like I said I've never kept empress before. Maybe someone will chime in who has kept them before.


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks hun  This fish is probably about 3-4 inch in size although it is difficult to do as it is hiding lots right now.

"fish one" is the exact same body shape only metallic/electric blue - the metallic seems to be enhanced on the face somewhat though.


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mmmm realised I could be cheeky and use the buyers pic of the blue one.....










And another of the suspected Red empress but in previous owners net!








[/url]


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

The first is electric blue how pure I don't know it might even be a chrysonotus cuz thats what mine looks like when he is not stressed and courting and the other is a red empress but most likely female if showing no color and already that size


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks hun   I want to have a little pad in the cupboard underneath the cabinet with all the fish details in - scientific name, common name, region etc just for my own peace of mind!

Next big question - these 2 came along with a lone yellow lab ( the guy had a Tropheus of some type in there that apparently killed her tank mates so I refused to take it ), a lone red zebra and a Synodontis which I beleive is a schoutendeni.

He has had them housed together for around 12 months with no issues other than the Tropheus aggression.

Am I headed for major trouble keeping them together? Is there a chance that the lab and the zebra may cross breed?

And finally - what should I be feasably looking to add to them to create a small community tank?

Thanks again xx


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Get a few syno cats a bristle nose maybe a sunshine yellow peacock find peacocks that grow to a max of 4-5 inches and yes cross breeding is an issue even with 2 males cuz for some reasons I have found that the sub dominant males in mbuna tanks turn female


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks hun 

Have seen an albino bristlenose - we did put a plec in there but the syno keeps trying to nom on him every time he sees him!

At present, the red zebra is being a bit nuts - anything apart from the electric blue is getting a bit of a hard time from him. He chases them then goes back to sit next to the electric blue!

He is having a good redecorate also - sucking sand up from around the rocks and spitting it out elsewhere!


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the world of cichlids


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

hehe thanks 

I literally sat for an age last night watching them - it was mesmerising 

I am really gutted now though as I have just been offered a 450l tank with stand and sump for Ã‚Â£50 but it is nearly a 500 mile round trip


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bahaha how much is that in canadian dollars


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Errr I don't know - perhaps about $80!!!

It would cost us double that in fuel alone so all in all around $240 for the lot


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

That's an awesome deal lol I paid 500 for a 567L tank plus gas to drive 2 loads cuz I have a small truck so if I was you I would do it this weekend


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

That's an awesome deal lol I paid 500 for a 567L tank plus gas to drive 2 loads cuz I have a small truck so if I was you I would do it this weekend


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well hubby said he can't do that kind of journey ( tendon damaged arm via work ) BUT he has said he will happily pay a courier for me woop The courier is a local guy who does private work for our fish/parrot shop and said he will do it for Ã‚Â£70 which I guess means in your money about $185 

All I know so far is the cabinet is cut for the sump and it is a Juwel 450 bow front with matching beech cabinet 

Hopefully pics to follow


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

O that's a nice tank


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hoping it all goes to plan - waiting for the seller to get back to me. They retail over here at Ã‚Â£949 just for the tank!!!

Fingers crossed lol


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe its a typo and it is actually 500


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hoping it all goes to plan - waiting for the seller to get back to me. They retail over here at Ã‚Â£949 just for the tank!!!

Fingers crossed lol


----------



## brittone05 (Jun 6, 2010)

The male fryeri has now begun to really colour up in my tank! He has developed a much more vivid yellow/orange colouration to his body on underneath the lateral line and on his anal fin. He has also developed a white coloured stripe to his head - rather like the suphur head Taiwan reef males?

I doubt he is a tawian as his anal fin is not red/orange? He is also displaying a lot to my red empress female - he goes amost stiff when he sees her with his dorsal fin stuck rigid in the water!

Can't beleive I never got into cichlid keeping before - I spend more time watching them than I do watching TV!!


----------

